# Tucker's senior checkup test results



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

What a GREAT report!! Go Tucker!! Keep up the good work. I wish you many many more healthy years!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

That's great news that your senior pal got a terrific report. I've never known a senior dog who hasn't had elevated liver enzymes!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My old guy has elevated liver enzymes too. I think it just comes with the territory.

I am very happy for you and Tucker that his tests are all good.:
He is a good looking boy.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

What great news! My Toby has elevated liver enzymes, too, and the vet isn't very concerned about it.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great to hear your old gold got a good check up. Gotta love happy, healthy seniors.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Finn's Fan said:


> I've never known a senior dog who hasn't had elevated liver enzymes!





coppers-mom said:


> My old guy has elevated liver enzymes too. I think it just comes with the territory.





hotel4dogs said:


> What great news! My Toby has elevated liver enzymes, too, and the vet isn't very concerned about it.


Thank you,that makes me feel a lot better. Never had a dog that lived to this age so this elevated liver enzyme thing is new to me. :wave:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

You can PM hotel4dogs and she can give you information on Sam-E and Milk thistle to improve Tucker's liver function. My dog's internal specialist recommends it too, but theirs is 6X as expensive as the ones Hotel4dogs found online.:doh:

She has helped me out enormously with my old guy's health issues. (Thanks Barb We also have quite a few threads regarding the various health issues, supplements etc. about the seniors. They do take more care than their younger counterparts, but the payback is worth it.

Once again - congratulations on the good check-up! those white faces are the best!


----------

